# System aufräumen

## flammenflitzer

Hallo, ich habe in den letzten Jahren kaum etwas gelöscht. Ich denke, jetzt sollten alte log Dateien gelöscht werden.

```
flammenflitzer /home/olaf # ls /var/log | sort

ConsoleKit

Xorg.0.log

Xorg.0.log.old

auth.log

boot.log

btmp

clamav

cron.log

cups

daemon.log

debug

dmesg

emerge-fetch.log

emerge.log

faillog

hp

journal

kdm.log

kern.log

lastlog

lpr.log

messages

mysql

pm-powersave.log

pm-suspend.log

portage

porthole

privoxy

sandbox

sddm.log

tallylog

wtmp
```

Ich würde alles unter /var/log 

```
rm -rf /var/log/*
```

löschen und dann sehen, ob ich mittels logrotate Ordnung halten kann. 

Wo finde ich den log von journalctl? Funktioniert logrotate mit systemd?

MfG

----------

## mike155

Verwendest Du systemd-journald? Wenn ja, kannst Du überlegen, ob Du überhaupt noch syslog / logrotate verwenden willst. Ich habe komplett auf systemd-journald gewechselt und verwende kein syslog / logrotate mehr. Die meisten Dateien in /var/log habe ich dann gelöscht. Du kannst aber auch systemd-journald und syslog parallel verwenden. systemd-journald leitet die Daten dann einfach an syslog weiter.

Die systemd-journald Dateien findest Du entweder in "/var/log/journal" oder in "/run/log/journal"  - je nachdem, ob die Daten persistent gespeichert werden oder nicht. Wenn Du auf syslog / logrotate verzichten willst, solltest Du die persistente Speicherung der systemd-journald Daten aktivieren (die Daten werden dann in /var/log/journal gespeichert).

Zu journalctl gibt es einen guten Artikel von Thorsten Leemhuis in der der c't 13/2014, Seite 168. Sehr empfehlenswert.

----------

## flammenflitzer

So wie ich das verstehe, kann ich syslog-ng entfernen und die log Einträge unter /var/log löschen. Ohne weitere Einstellungen wird dann systemd  eigene Log-Einträge erstellen, die automatisch aktuell gehalten werden?

----------

## mike155

1) Ich würde zuerst auf systemd-journald umstellen und mich mit journalctl anfreunden. Wenn ich mir dann sicher bin, dass ich die alten Log-Dateien nicht mehr brauche, würde ich zunächst nur die Dateien in /var/log löschen, die von syslog-ng geschrieben werden. Es gibt andere Dateien, wie z.B. lastlog, die Du evtl. auch weiterhin haben möchtest. Wenn Du sie ebenfalls nicht mehr haben möchtest, kannst Du sie löschen.

2) Vermutlich möchtest Du, dass systemd-journald Daten persistent nach /var/log/journal schreibt. Siehe "man journald.conf", Abschnitt "Storage".

3) Wenn Du möchtest, kannst Du die Pakete syslog-ng und logrotate dann entfernen

4) Du kannst eine Art logrotate für systemd-journald einstellen, indem Du den Parameter "SystemMaxUse" in /etc/systemd/journald setzt. Siehe "man journald.conf", Abschnitt "SystemMaxUse".

5) Ich habe in /etc/systemd/journald auch noch den Parameter "MaxLevelStore=info" definiert.

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *Quote:*   

> Ich würde zuerst auf systemd-journald umstellen

 ? Was muss ich denn da machen? Ich nahm an, das journald nach der Umstellung auf systemd sowieso aktiv ist.

----------

## mike155

 *Quote:*   

> Was muss ich denn da machen? Ich nahm an, das journald nach der Umstellung auf systemd sowieso aktiv ist.

 

Ich weiß ja nicht, wo Du startest - deswegen wollte ich sagen: Voraussetzung für alle weiteren Schritte ist, dass systemd-journald ordentlich läuft und Du Dir mit journalctl das Log ansehen kannst. Das sollte normalerweise der Fall sein, wenn Du nach der Anleitung vorgegangen bist und erfolgreich auf Systemd umgestellt hast.  :Smile: 

----------

## flammenflitzer

ich habe jetzt in /etc/systemd/journald.conf

```
Storage=auto

SystemMaxUse=150M

MaxFileSec=3day #1month
```

----------

